# Who is The Most Beautiful Woman in The World



## Doc

Who is The Most Beautiful Woman in The World?
Tastes vary but some are so stunning that most do agree.   

I'll post one of Sophia Loren.  Please post pics of who you feel is the most beautiful woman in the world, or who should be in the running and we can have a poll / vote after we've narrowed it down to 10 or so candidates.


----------



## tiredretired

My wife.  All the others are just pictures in a magazine.


----------



## Leni

TiredRetired said:


> My wife.  All the others are just pictures in a magazine.



Playing it safe TR?    A very nice thought though.  As a wife I appreciate that.


----------



## OhioTC18 RIP

In the present day, my vote would be for Princess Kate Middleton.


----------



## Melensdad

Other than my wife . . .

I'd say there are some women who's beauty has held up very nicely over the years.  Sophia Lauren, Rachel Welch, Christy Brinkley, all come to mind.  All are in the 50+ age range.

Another who I think is going to fall into the classic beauty category will be Jennifer Anniston, she is not old enough to fall into that category today, but she is getting close and is as pretty today as she was 20 years ago.


----------



## MrLiberty




----------



## tiredretired

Leni said:


> Playing it safe TR?    A very nice thought though.  As a wife I appreciate that.



Nope.  Haven't you been around here long enough to know me better than that?   The way I feel, pure and simple.


----------



## Doc

Who is that Mr. L?

A couple more for consideration:


----------



## MrLiberty

Sorry about that Doc, that is Grace Kelly.  

I was gonna go with Jean Harlow, but I didn't think any of you younguns would know who she was.


----------



## MrLiberty

Here's a youngun that you guys should like.  Charlotte McKinney the Carls
 Jr. model from the Super Bowl commercial.


----------



## Catavenger

Unless you think it's Rupaul I would say that right now Charlize Theron
 is pretty attractive


----------



## Ironman

*Penelopy Cruze*

Good Lawd.... I'd cash out my 401K for that (and it still wouldn't be enough ? )


----------



## MrLiberty

Ava Gardner.....


----------



## MrLiberty

Lauren Bacall


----------



## 300 H and H

How about Ann Margrett?

I always thought she was hot! No pic though.. Anyone?

Regards, Kirk


----------



## MrLiberty

Just for you Kirk.........






She was always hot, even in Grumpy old men.


----------



## pirate_girl

I'd say Catherine Deneuve.


----------



## ki0ho

With all due respect...I have been of the opinion that you have struck a mighty fine pose your self PG.......Just sayen.......


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

beautiful stay attractive even after they get older or put on a few pounds. the best measure of a good looking woman is if she can still turn you on after she gets up in the morning, she is a keeper if she still looks good with out all the crack filler and hair done up just right.


----------



## leadarrows

Sophia Loren and Raquel Welch were always a tie for me.


----------



## Bamby

Probably stretching as most beautiful but I'm thinking she'd be in the top 10% for sure...


----------



## bczoom

Can't go wrong with Kate Beckinsale.


----------



## bczoom

Beauty and cuteness mixed into one.


----------



## Umberto

I always have had a thing for the English women, must be my AS blood.

Charlotte Rampling always turned me on - I understand she and her partner run a  B&B in GB, now. 






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Leni

What happened to Elisabeth Taylor?  No one mentioned her.


----------



## Doc

Leni said:


> What happened to Elisabeth Taylor?  No one mentioned her.


True Leni.  Such a classic beauty.  
Request if you do post a pic please put the name in the post ....I don't know some of the ones posted that were unnamed.


----------



## thepooguy

hands down ....hedy lamar....naughty....nice.......giving....patriot....and unbelievably smart. gave away patents to win ww11. pity she is not given the credit she is do.


----------



## ki0ho

Mom says NO Picture........she has put on a few pounds....so have I...I am almost 71 and she is 68....but I can put my arms around her and close my eyes...and I can still see the first time I laid eyes on her.....we went to a neighboring ranch to help with their gathering....and as we were unloading the horses, she rode up on abig red gilding ......all of 16 years old and just 5 ft tall....long dark red hair...down to her waist ....and the sun made it flash like fire.....I think our fathers saw just as clear as we did that morning......we started the gather ..with her dad to the east and mine to the west maby a quarter mile from us...we worked back and forth at the rear....pushing as they gathered..........some time about mid afternoon we were close to the pins and her dad let out a holler and waved my dad over.......they didn't talk long and the cattle were in the gathering pens...dad said to load the horses and come talk!!!  they mumbled for a minet and I heard her dad say go ahead Ray....and they told us that there were things we didn't know about our mothers and if they got wind that we were getting together there would be a range war and neither he or her dad needed that ....

he thought it best if I went on into the army and by the time I got out she would be in school some where and that was that.....Kind of a suden ending to a wonderful day for a young 18 yr old.......and the next morning I was in the army recruters office......that evening I was on a train to KC.......for induction.....
they said I could swear in at KC......Because of that one little fact of not being swarn in yet......I ended up in the navy!!!!

Just as boot camp ended I got a letter from her/telling me to contact a person in sandiago....and the rest of the story began!!! 
two years later we were married and the start   of a wonderful 51 years!!!


and she is still my most beautiful woman in my world.....


----------



## Doc

Beautiful Story Kioho.  ;clap:  

I was alluding to the most beautiful person whom we all might know of, or be aware of ...famous in some regard.  

I did run into these of Jessica Simpson.  For me she is not in the top 10 of most beautiful but, I do admire her current look in the daisy duke shorts, better than her 2005 look.  JMHO.


----------



## Kane

Doc said:


> .... I do admire her current look in the daisy duke shorts, ...


Yes, Jessica does denim well.  Very well.


----------



## plott hound

Raquel welch for sure.75 years old and still hot.


----------



## MrLiberty

Couldn't help myself, I had to post Jean Harlow.


----------



## ki0ho

All the ladys I see here in this post are Gorgeous ....no doubt about it......But just read the news...and one soon realizes that beauty  is as beauty dose.......

Didn't mean to mess up the thread....but Im sticking with the one that got me...:big grin:     Well maybe Raguel wouldn't be to hard to picture on a big gilding.............Reckon she knows how to pull a calf out at the far corner of the pasture???


----------



## jimbo

Umberto said:


> I always have had a thing for the English women, must be my AS blood.
> 
> Charlotte Rampling always turned me on - I understand she and her partner run a B&B in GB, now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]



IMO, Charlotte Rampling is one of the most beautiful actresses in the world.

 She is also one of the most underrated actresses.


----------



## Umberto

pirate_girl said:


> I'd say Catherine Deneuve.



Well, one is hot, the other not, in luvs speak. 






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Av8r3400

Kate Upton


----------



## Big Dog

Av8r3400 said:


> Kate Upton



Yep!


----------



## EastTexFrank

Av8r3400 said:


> Kate Upton



There's no arguing with that.


----------



## FrancSevin

I love Rampling, Deneuve is over rated and Kate Upton is just a sexy bimbo. If we want to talk about unreachable but beautiful women, her majesty Queen Rania of Jordan gets my vote.





Pure class wrapped in a natural beauty.


----------



## MrLiberty

I was looking for one woman in particular to post when I ran across this beauty.  I have no idea what her name is, but that face caught my eye immediately and I had to post her here in this thread.


----------



## MrLiberty

Here is another one of my favorites......Cote De Palo


----------



## Big Dog

FrancSevin said:


> I love Rampling, Deneuve is over rated and Kate Upton is just a sexy bimbo.
> Pure class wrapped in a natural beauty.



Class, bimbo, brains, morals have nothing to do with beauty. Beauty is aesthetics_, _not psychological

Sorry, I just couldn't let that go ............. Pedigree, intelligence, composure, and class ain't in the definition of beauty.


----------



## Leni

She is a beauty.  This just goes to show you how many of us are out there.  I appreciate beauty with brains.  And being a woman I love a good looking guy with brains.


----------



## EastTexFrank

Leni said:


> She is a beauty.  This just goes to show you how many of us are out there.  I appreciate beauty with brains.  And being a woman I love a good looking guy with brains.



Leni, I couldn't agree with you more.  I'm a male and during the playboy phase of my life I experienced my share of "beauty" but when it came to marriage I chose beauty and brains.  I never regretted it for an instant.  

I can't remember who said to me that if you want something beautiful to look at, buy a painting, don't buy yourself a woman.


----------



## Big Dog

Leni said:


> She is a beauty.  This just goes to show you how many of us are out there.  I appreciate beauty with brains.  And being a woman I love a good looking guy with brains.





EastTexFrank said:


> Leni, I couldn't agree with you more.  I'm a male and during the playboy phase of my life I experienced my share of "beauty" but when it came to marriage I chose beauty and brains.  I never regretted it for an instant.
> 
> I can't remember who said to me that if you want something beautiful to look at, buy a painting, don't buy yourself a woman.




Exactly, there is a lot of beautiful women out there but it ain't the only reason to marry'em ......... 

Frankly, beauty ain't in the top three reasons. IMO beauty is a perk in the search for the right mate.

But for beauty alone, hard to beat Upton!


----------



## Doc

I agree also.  Looks are great but I had to have someone I could converse with and enjoy life overall.    
Don't know this gals name but I hav a feeling she's smart.


----------



## pirate_girl

My Mother was.
The End.


----------



## Pretty Flamingo

pirate_girl said:


> My Mother was.
> The End.



Excellent answer!


----------



## pirate_girl

Pretty Flamingo said:


> Excellent answer!


 Hi there Rosie!


----------



## Pretty Flamingo

pirate_girl said:


> Hi there Rosie!



Hi there PG!


----------



## mak2

She is fine.  I am so uncool I had never heard of her. Had to google.





MrLiberty said:


> Here is another one of my favorites......Cote De Palo


----------



## Doc

mak2 said:


> She is fine.  I am so uncool I had never heard of her. Had to google.


Me too Mak.  Fine looking lady but first I've heard of her.  

Edit to add:
Oh, my SIL just told me she was the chick in NCIS, Ziva.  Loved her in that role.   She is awsome, and she is from Chile.   I'm not as out of it as I thought ....just didn't know her name.


----------



## Umberto

Yup, Cote de Pablo is very nice and posted her at another forum awhile back. I wish they'd pay her money and bring her back. The little blonde isn't making it.

When I was in high school I had a pin up of Natalie Wood in my locker. Funny her husband has a recurring role on NCIS - I'd like to think he didn't kill her and it hasn't been proven there is enough evidence to bring charges. 






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Doc

I agree.  I prefer to think Robert Wagner had nothing to do with Natlie's death, innocent until proven guilty.  But as the circumstances came out a few years ago it does make one wonder.

Now for the required beautiful woman pic:
I don't know her name but she is cute and flexible.


----------



## MrLiberty

Umberto said:


> Yup, Cote de Pablo is very nice and posted her at another forum awhile back. I wish they'd pay her money and bring her back. The little blonde isn't making it.
> 
> When I was in high school I had a pin up of Natalie Wood in my locker. Funny her husband has a recurring role on NCIS - I'd like to think he didn't kill her and it hasn't been proven there is enough evidence to bring charges.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]



I think it was a tragic accident.  Robert and the other guy, (can't think of his name,) got into a fight and Natalie tried to break it up and was pushed overboard.  I'm sure they tried to save her, but as she couldn't swim drowned.  Very sad indeed as she was a great looking woman.


----------



## pirate_girl

MrLiberty said:


> I think it was a tragic accident.  Robert and the other guy, (can't think of his name,) got into a fight and Natalie tried to break it up and was pushed overboard.  I'm sure they tried to save her, but as she couldn't swim drowned.  Very sad indeed as she was a great looking woman.


Christopher Walken.

I'll always believe Wagner had something to do with her death.


----------



## MrLiberty

pirate_girl said:


> Christopher Walken.
> 
> I'll always believe Wagner had something to do with her death.




It was rumored he was having an affair with her and that he and Bob got into a fight about it, but as I said that was just rumor.  If true it would explain a lot.


----------



## MrLiberty

Diana Rigg when she was an Avenger.......






As she looks today in the Game of Thrones


----------



## RoadKing

I haven"t posted for a while as I was internet-poor. We're back up and running with broadband. This thread gave me incentive. So here goes. Three beauties from three different generations. Rita Hayworth, Jacklyn Smith and Alana DeLa Garza. Not saying they are the best just three of my favorites.


----------



## pirate_girl

I was thinking about this today and was surprised no one thought of Elizabeth Montgomery.
She was always lovely in a very classic way.


----------



## FrancSevin

Big Dog said:


> Class, bimbo, brains, morals have nothing to do with beauty. Beauty is aesthetics_, _not psychological
> 
> Sorry, I just couldn't let that go ............. Pedigree, intelligence, composure, and class ain't in the definition of beauty.


 
 Yes it does.
 I beg to differ greatly.
Which is why Sophia Loren still looks great and Lindsay Lohan does not. One is pure gold the other is flashy pyrite.

 If beauty is to be desired why would anyone settle for cheap veneer as an ultimate example of it? Beauty, by definition, is neither one dimensional nor skin deep.


----------



## ki0ho

Well said frank......


----------



## MrLiberty

Charlotte McKinney


----------



## 300 H and H

Ok,

Anyone else think Morgan Fairchild should be on this list? I do.....





Besides that, I noticed that my oldest daughter looks like a younger version of her!

Regards, Kirk


----------



## Adillo303

I have always been partial to morgan.


----------



## MrLiberty

Hallee Hirsh....She started as a child actress and is now 27 and she belong here also.


----------



## Catavenger

When she was young I always thought that Diana Rigg was beautiful


----------



## Fredsdeadfriend

Hello everyone. I was happy to find this forum just recently. I am interested in talking religion, politics, maybe sports, but also, one of the things I pay possibly the most attention to, is women, especially beautiful women, and I've got hundreds of thousands of pictures of beautiful women saved on my computer, so I will try to be a welcome addition to this forum, particularly in this topic, in the future, with the biggest issue being that I am a sort of a perfectionist, and with so many beautiful women to pick from, its almost too many, and instead of posting lots of those pictures here, I'll actually probably only post a few select pictures, and it may take a while for me to start posting them as I hope I can impress some of you here with some or all of the pictures I post here. So feel free to let me know if you want me to post more, or less, as I am not wanting to post here merely for my own selfish gain, I'd like to contribute to the betterment of the world, so here at this forum, or at least in this topic, I very much care what any/all of you think. To allow myself to be able to pick at least one or a few women's pics to post, I'll probably do them categorically, such as most beautiful actress, and most beautiful singer and most beautiful American and most beautiful Asian and most beautiful athlete and most beautiful woman I know personally, etc..  Let me know if you like that idea.


----------



## EastTexFrank

Fredsdeadfriend said:


> Hello everyone. I was happy to find this forum just recently. I am interested in talking religion, politics, maybe sports, but also, one of the things I pay possibly the most attention to, is women, especially beautiful women, and I've got hundreds of thousands of pictures of beautiful women saved on my computer, so I will try to be a welcome addition to this forum, particularly in this topic, in the future, with the biggest issue being that I am a sort of a perfectionist, and with so many beautiful women to pick from, its almost too many, and instead of posting lots of those pictures here, I'll actually probably only post a few select pictures, and it may take a while for me to start posting them as I hope I can impress some of you here with some or all of the pictures I post here. So feel free to let me know if you want me to post more, or less, as I am not wanting to post here merely for my own selfish gain, I'd like to contribute to the betterment of the world, so here at this forum, or at least in this topic, I very much care what any/all of you think. To allow myself to be able to pick at least one or a few women's pics to post, I'll probably do them categorically, such as most beautiful actress, and most beautiful singer and most beautiful American and most beautiful Asian and most beautiful athlete and most beautiful woman I know personally, etc..  Let me know if you like that idea.



Heck I don't really care how you post them, just do it.  Being and engineer, I'd probably start at 1, then 2, them 3 until I ran out.


----------



## Fredsdeadfriend

Ok Frank, I'll post a few and see what you guys think about them. Not sure I have figured out yet how to post pics here. But if it worked, I'm posting a pic of the woman I believe to be the most beautiful vertically challenged American Singer, Avril Lavigne


----------



## Fredsdeadfriend

Ok, it worked, great!  Now I'll post a pic of the woman I believe to be the most beautiful American singer over the age of 40, Kylie Minogue. 

Oh, and if any of you want me to post more evidence that any of these women are, as I say they are, the most beautiful woman in the category I put them in, let me know as I have anywhere from 5 to 500 different pictures of every woman I'll post here.


----------



## Fredsdeadfriend

And the woman I believe is the most beautiful female American Rapper Iggy Azalea. And don't worry if you disagree, in fact I look forward to seeing pictures of the women people think are more beautiful than my favorites.


----------



## EastTexFrank

OK, I'll give you the first two, especially Kylie but Iggy isn't my type.  Strange how that works, isn't it?  Maybe it's the medium or background that she comes from.  Rap does nothing for me.  So if you don't see any beauty in the music then I suppose the artists don't really appeal, no matter what they look like.


----------



## Fredsdeadfriend

EastTexFrank said:


> OK, I'll give you the first two, especially Kylie but Iggy isn't my type.  Strange how that works, isn't it?  Maybe it's the medium or background that she comes from.  Rap does nothing for me.  So if you don't see any beauty in the music then I suppose the artists don't really appeal, no matter what they look like.




Well, honestly of those 3, Iggy is by far my least favorite. I'm not a big rap fan, so I'm sure a big rap fan would know of a more beautiful rapper. I'm a huge fan of Kylie, of her looks obviously, but also of her music, and it was her looks that inspired me to make an effort to check out her music. "I can't get you out of my mind", or is it head? lol, was a huge favorite song of mine for awhile. My liking Avril has more to do with her looks combined with her height than her singing ability, although she's not a bad singer, either. But I'm below average in height, so even though I love tall women, I've always had a special appreciation of really beautiful short women.


----------



## Fredsdeadfriend

Ok, yesterday's theme was American female singers. Today I'll post pics of the woman I feel is the most beautiful Ukrainian female singer, named Kristina Si.


----------



## Fredsdeadfriend

Just a couple more of Kristina Si, and if it works, I'll try to post a video, too.


----------



## Fredsdeadfriend

It's too bad the video wouldn't post, because it was a decent video, but not so good you'd kill yourself over not seeing it. lol


----------



## Fredsdeadfriend

Ok, today's theme is Most beautiful American Actresses, or more accurately, MY favorite American Actresses, or maybe, American actresses shorter than me, and I'm 5 foot 4 inches tall. The first of whom I will propose to be the most beautiful is Kristen Bell. 

So if you disagree, please post pics of the women you feel are more beautiful, PLEASE!!!


----------



## EastTexFrank

I'll grant you that.  Kristen Bell is one very pretty lady and I don't care how tall you are.


----------



## squerly

MrLiberty said:


> Charlotte McKinney


Wow, just wow! ...


----------



## Fredsdeadfriend

Here is one that got me to say WOW!


----------



## Fredsdeadfriend

You guys didn't like that last one?  Well, I'll try to do better.

Is this more your type?   lol


----------



## JimVT




----------



## Snowtrac Nome

I will take my wife she allows more than one snow cat and allows me to buy guns


----------



## Fredsdeadfriend

View attachment 83760Ok, here are a few more that made me say WOW!!!


----------



## FrancSevin

Beauty isn't just a shape and face in a bikini. As for me, I like them smart, tasteful and yet self assured to the point of aggressive. But this thread is about looks.
That said,,,;
Here's my latest crush.





*Joanna Gaines*

MORE PICTURES​ She and her husband Chip have the Fixer upper TV show on Home and garden television​


----------



## Doc

Obviously my wife is my most beautiful woman in the whole world, but as a man I'm required to look around and observe what I see.   
Of late I am sweet on Anna Kooiman.  She is hot, has a great personality, great smile and fantastic legs.


----------



## Fredsdeadfriend

Hey guys, I totally agree that true beauty is found deep within a person, and in this case, deep within a woman. But if I posted pics of the women I find truly the most beautiful, judging them by their inner beauty, well, in picture form, their inner beauty would probably be too hard to see, so I just post those who are the most beautiful on the outside. Figure its the best way to make the most guys here at the site happy, lol. 


If you really wanted me to go with inner beauty, I've got a few that might have enough of both. I'm corresponding with each of these lovely ladies. I have sexier pics of each of these ladies, but thought that these pics each give a little bit of a peek into their inner beauty more than the sexier pics do.

Let me know which one is your favorite.


----------



## road squawker

just an observation, I notice that the current female resident of the white house has not been mentioned.

no, I won't ruin the thread by postin one


----------



## Fredsdeadfriend

road squawker said:


> just an observation, I notice that the current female resident of the white house has not been mentioned.
> 
> no, I won't ruin the thread by postin one





If you honestly think that the present 1st Lady is one of the most beautiful women in the world, then by all means, post a picture or a few of her. 


I'd be interested to see some pictures of her.


And sense you mentioned it, I'll post some pics of a possible first lady that I think could be the most beautiful of all first ladies.


----------



## mtntopper

It is really hard to beat the honest home grown beauties that surround us in every day life 

No fake crap in these gals as in the Hollywood stars.


----------

